# 2009 Versa SL 1.8L Hatch Transmission Mount removal



## BCGIRL1225 (Jun 28, 2020)

2009 Versa SL Hatch - What is the secret to removing the mount? The rubber piece flexes dramatically when trying to remove the nut. We have tried many things over the course of many days & hours including but not limited to: jacking the tranny, hoisting it etc


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try using a chorded impact wrench such as this one; use a 6-pointed impact socket:









8.5 Amp 1/2 in. Impact Wrench with Rocker Switch


Amazing deals on this 1/2In Electric Impact Wrench at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## BCGIRL1225 (Jun 28, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Try using a chorded impact wrench such as this one; use a 6-pointed impact socket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rogoman said:


> Try using a chorded impact wrench such as this one; use a 6-pointed impact socket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. My husband went out and tried it, and still that nut will not come off!


----------

